# Sick frog?



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I posted this in disease but no one commented. My frog that I just got from Repticon yesterday seems I'll. He isn't moving nearly as much as the other two and he's just laying down almost. Barely putting his body up. His front feet seem to be pointing more inward then the others too.

















You can obviously see which one he is. That picture is taken hours apart and he's only turned slightly not moved off the leaf tho


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Was the frog active at the show? 
How did you transport it home? 

Why didn't you quarantine it before adding to the other frogs? 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I thin k he is ill enough to say why was he purchased at the show? Have you contacted the seller yet for help?At this point I would seek a vets help.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Ed, I got all three as a trio so I put them in a 10g together. They weren't in a huge container to where they could have moved around too much so It was hard to tell(not too small of a container tho). they were transported home in a container in my car. Went right home and into the temp tank.

I did contact the seller. The show was still going on today so I'm hoping he will get back to me tonight. The three of them weren't running circles around the container so I couldn't see that he wasn't being active.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea you need to seperate the frogs and quarentine them so you can figure out why your frog is ill.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I thin k he is ill enough to say why was he purchased at the show? Have you contacted the seller yet for help?At this point I would seek a vets help.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Should I move him to a new cage or the other two?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I moved the other two out into a spare 10 g. Put some wet sphagnum on the bottom and leaf litter cork and drift wood.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

SLS maybe? I don't know why a person would sell a SLS frog tho...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Idk what sls looks like so can't be for certain but it was sold with the other two as adults. A probable trio. These are my first frogs so I will say that it was definetly a rookie mistake of not being more thorough but the person I got them from is a decent guy and is even a sponsor. I'm not going to say who it is just yet. If they don't make an attempt at helping I will tho.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pacblu202 said:


> Ed, I got all three as a trio so I put them in a 10g together. They weren't in a huge container to where they could have moved around too much so It was hard to tell(not too small of a container tho). they were transported home in a container in my car. Went right home and into the temp tank.


 
Did you have anything in the container to keep the temperatures in a good range? 

I'm with Bill, I think you need to consult a vet. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frog dude said:


> SLS maybe? I don't know why a person would sell a SLS frog tho...


It doesn't look like SLS (not even minor affected cases). 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> It doesn't look like SLS (not even minor affected cases).
> 
> Ed


OK, you'd be the guy that would know.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

It shouldn't have been too out of temperature range. Was never in the sunlight and wasn't too hot out. The other two are fine also. Someone Said he may be dehydrated. Should I maybe put him in a small dish of water?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pacblu202 said:


> It shouldn't have been too out of temperature range. Was never in the sunlight and wasn't too hot out. The other two are fine also. Someone Said he may be dehydrated. Should I maybe put him in a small dish of water?


If the frog is in a moist location, then they will uptake water through the drinking patch on thier abdomen. This makes it unlikely to be dehydrated particularly if you misted the enclosure after the frogs were added. 

Some diseases like chytrid (*not a diagnosis but an example*) disrupt the frog's ability to maintain it's hydration and ion balance, and that results in abnormal resting postures (usually something that minmizes or prevents the abdomen from touching the substrate (arched body is one example). 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

By dish I mean lid and by water I mean very little


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pacblu202 said:


> By dish I mean lid and by water I mean very little


I wasn't worried about that... I was simply pointing out that a diagnosis of being dehydrated can be questioned... 

Ed


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I meant to have posted that right after my last post but it delayed it. Yeah I've misted it yesterday and today. He seemed okay yesterday moved around a little bit. Today he had moved less but still moved and now he isn't moving. I pushed the leaf he was on and he didn't make an effort to move. He is still alive, I can see his chest moving ever so slightly.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I think he passed some time last night. I got ahold of the seller and he was quick to offer a refund for the frog which is more then gracious.


----------

